# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  همکاری با شیرپوینت کار SharePoint 2010 به صورت پروژه ای

## ak30jan1984

با سلام
جهت تکمیل پرتال درون سازمانی نیاز به همکاری با یک شیرپوینت کار داریم. همکاری به صورت پروژه ای و در محل (مرکز شهر تهران) هست. مبنای محاسبه هم ساعتی میباشد. در صورتیکه رضایت داشته باشیم. کارهای توسعه شیرپوینت را با همین شخص ادامه خواهیم داد.

رزومه خود را به نشانی planning.farabi@gmail.com ایمیل و یا شماره 66739534 - 66739535 - 66739536 فاکس کنید.

----------


## ak30jan1984

لطفا رزومه خود را به نشانی planning.farabi@gmail.comایمیل و یا شماره 66739534 - 66739535 - 66739536 فاکس کنید.

----------

